# Visa Question - does immigration count the days?



## la_gringa (Jun 30, 2010)

My husband and I are here on tourist visas, he arrived May 31, 2010 and I arrived June 2, 2010. We are in the process of buying tickets out of Mexico to the USA in November because flight prices just went down for the first time since January - kind of a hobby of mine to watch flight prices. So, the question - will the airline count the days or is it acceptable to leave on November 30, 2010 even though that is plus 180, or is it nobody cares because in the abstract sense it is 180. I haven't had problems before, but am now flying out of Puerto Vallarta for the first time and don't want any hassles on the way out. Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

you can get an extension from imigration department...... you would simply go in 20 days before the 180 day and show your airline ticket. they will type an official letter giving you the extra weeks before your flight.

since you check on flights , from time to time give us a post on some good deals .. thanks


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Things are more strict now and INM says the FMM (old FMT) limit is 180 days and may not be extended in Mexico, short of from a hospital bed.
So, It would be wise to stay within the 180 day limit and avoid a fine or, worse, a 'discussion' with INM that causes you to miss your plane. That latter situation can become a real inconvenience and very expensive. It can happen if an INM agent is 'having a bad day'.
Remember, what has been allowed in the past no longer applies. All of those 'lax' folks have been replaced.


----------

